# Alexandre Hislop and his "The two Babylons"



## Timobe (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I recently finished the reading of "The two Babylons" of Hislop and was really impressed by the erudition and the spiritual acuity of that man to find all the pagans roots of the catholic religion that is, unfortunately, in many false teaching. All my life, i was wondering, facing the catholic church and all her doctrines, practices,... : "Why ?" With tears, i was wondering : "why ?" And with studies and books i was advancing well but slowly ; Hislop really made me advance quicker and deeper in conclusion that i was, literally, just smelling. 

So my question to you is simple : do you know books like "The two Babylons" of Hislop that goes so deeper in the analysis of the catholic religion relatively to the philosophies and pagans religions ? 

Yours in Christ.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd be a little cautious before going further down this road. Many books that give the impression of erudition and spiritual acuity at first sight turn out to be nothing of the sort when seen in a broader context, and Hislop's book may be one example of such. Evangelical Protestant minister Ralph Woodward who formerly recommended the book, argues in _The Babylon Connection_ that Hislop's book has numerous misconceptions, fabrications and grave factual errors.


----------



## Timobe (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, i read what Woodward said and i'm really not convince at all by his development, he is really poor in his so called "argumentation". Hislop's book is not always right (the sense of critic is required in all reading) of course but for many things he is instructive and right if you know enough about history and catholic's theology, ecclesiology,... to have the eyes open on certain things. Thanks anyway for your advice .


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 7, 2014)

For those not familiar with Ralph Woodrow, who had written, _Babylon Mystery Religion_, influenced deeply by Hislop’s book, and later retracted his view (and pulled his book off the market) after realizing Hislop badly erred, here is a review he wrote (in PDF), "_THE TWO BABYLONS: A Case Study in Poor Methodology_", published in Christian Research Journal, 1999 Volume: 22 Number: 2. If Hislop got the foundation wrong, is what he built on it of worth?


----------



## JM (Jan 7, 2014)

Woodrow seems like an honest fella and if I'm not mistaken he would be a Historicist like Hislop.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jan 7, 2014)

Now if Papal Rome be that Scarlet Harlot & Mystery Babylon In John's Revelation as both sides of the Reformation agreed 
that is both The Lutheran & Reformed Churches, & our beloved Reformed Confessions teach, then what Hislop is saying is true to the general principles of his book though he may not have complete historical accuracy to every particular detail, though the gist of it is correct,good book read large sections of it years ago,I can highly recommend it & it's Historicist Interpretation.


----------



## JM (Jan 7, 2014)

I recommend this instead: 

https://archive.org/stream/cihm_91326/cihm_91326_djvu.txt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timobe (Jan 8, 2014)

@ One Little Nail : I totally agree. What you said is right. 
@JM : Thanks you .

I saw that opinion about Woodrow : 

"Greetings. This is a very difficult letter for me to write. I received your flyer for "Christmas Reconsidered" a short time ago and I figured that it was an anomaly. However, with the reception of "Easter" I can see that I was wrong in thinking that way, and you are indeed back peddling as fast as you can. I have your book "Babylon Mystery Religion" on my shelf and I refer to it frequently. I have recommended it to others. It is based on the great Christian classic "The Two Babylons" by Brother Hislop. That book is a timeless work and it does not need to be reconsidered. If your work is wrong; Hislop's is wrong; and the next thing you will be saying is that the King James Bible is wrong!

Brother Ralph, you know that the Bible says to meddle not with them that are given to change (Prov. 24:21). Why can't you stand by what you wrote like Luther? You are not threatened with burning alive! I am not going to reconsider anything, and I think it is a shame what you are doing. You have gained the confidence of the Christian people by exposing Rome and now you are violating that confidence by your turning aside.

As I just said this is a very sad letter to write. To see a giant of the Faith turn back to the weak and beggarly elements. I will continue to pray for you, but I do not want to receive any more of such literature. My mind is made up. If you go forward and continue to expose Rome then I would be glad to hear from you, otherwise we must sadly terminate our correspondence." -- New York


----------

